# MCC Milly's Zaino Protection Detail - Mini Cooper



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Miss MCC (Milly) recently bought a new car - a Mini Cooper in Pepper White with Chilli Pack. The car is in decent condition but the paintwork needed a bit of love so we spent today giving it a quick clean up and some protection...


DSC02786 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02785 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02787 by RussZS, on Flickr

As always wheels were up first. These wheels do need a refurb as there's a fair bit of lacquer peel/bubbling, particularly around the wheel bolts - presumably from 'cheap car washes' over the years:


DSC02788 by RussZS, on Flickr

Smart Wheels was used @ 4:1 and a mixture of wheel brushes:


DSC02794 by RussZS, on Flickr

Medium sized Wheel Wooly from Polished Bliss:


DSC02795 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02796 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02797 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02799 by RussZS, on Flickr

The new Valet Pro brushes were used on the wheel faces:


DSC02800 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02801 by RussZS, on Flickr

G101 on the tyres and arches:


DSC02802 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02803 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02805 by RussZS, on Flickr

Much better!!


DSC02806 by RussZS, on Flickr

However there was still a great deal of brake dust embedded into the lacquer, so out came the IronX!


DSC02809 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02811 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02812 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next we used Megs Hyper Wash via CYC Snow Foam Lance to cover the car in shampoo to begin to break down the dirt on the paintwork:


DSC02813 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02814 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02815 by RussZS, on Flickr

Whilst the foam was dwelling and working its magic, the more intricate areas were worked with Surfex HD and a Swissvax Detail Brush:


DSC02817 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02816 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02819 by RussZS, on Flickr

Under the rear number plates was a bit messy!


DSC02820 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02822 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02831 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02832 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was rinsed to remove as much loose dirt as possible before making physical contact with the car.

After this we washed the car down safely using Hyper Wash and a Dooka Wash Pad:


DSC02833 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02834 by RussZS, on Flickr

The Wash Pad is new to me and was being used for the first time on this car. It was incredibly well made and absolutely perfect size wise for hand washing. I don't get on with a lot of mitts, but like the deeper pile of lambswool over a sponge so this is 'best of both worlds' for me. It looks great in black too! Defo a thumbs up from me!


DSC02835 by RussZS, on Flickr

IronX was next on the paintwork...


DSC02836 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02837 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tardis was then used to remove a small amount of tar and we clayed with Zaino Z18 clay with Optimum Instant Detailer as lube:


DSC02843 by RussZS, on Flickr

Now the paintwork on this car is in desperate need of a machine polish but we didn't have time for that today so opted instead to cleanse the paintwork properly and lay down some solid protection to protect it until I have the time to correct it properly.

We decided on Zaino for this today, so started off with Zaino All In One which is a superb paint cleanser, which also leaves behind a good amount of protection too.


DSC02846 by RussZS, on Flickr

This was applied via MF Pad with a mist of Z6 which helps spread the product:


DSC02845 by RussZS, on Flickr

Whilst ZAIO was left to cure a little, the exhaust was polished with Auto Finesse Mercury:


DSC02848 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02849 by RussZS, on Flickr

Pinnacle Black Onyx was used on the tyres:


DSC02856 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02857 by RussZS, on Flickr

Auto Finesse Revive on the black plastics:


DSC02858 by RussZS, on Flickr

Crystal was used on the glass:


DSC02859 by RussZS, on Flickr

Meanwhile I put on a thin layer of Zaino Z2 Sealant, whilst Milly continued work on the interior:


DSC02860 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02862 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02864 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02865 by RussZS, on Flickr

Spritz was used on the interior plastics:


DSC02866 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02877 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02878 by RussZS, on Flickr

It leaves a perfectly matte factory finish:


DSC02880 by RussZS, on Flickr

Lastly the Z2 was removed and a layer of Z8 was applied:


DSC02855 by RussZS, on Flickr

The afters...


DSC02868 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02871 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02881 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02890 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02894 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02895 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02898 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02899 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02900 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02902 by RussZS, on Flickr

One very happy but cold owner!


DSC02889 by RussZS, on Flickr

Coming next on this Mini we have:

- Full Correction Detail with Opti Coat 2.0
- Rear Window Tints from MCC
- Alloy Refurb from Rimfurbish
- Clear Side Indicators

Just a quick one today - total time 4 hours.

Unfortunately I'm 3 cars behind due to the cold weather but the Focus RS, EO ST and partial wet sand Focus ST500 will all be coming within the next few months.

Next weekend a Jeep in for Opti Coat Detail and a white 3dr Sierra Cossie in for an Enhancement...

Thanks,

Russ and Milly!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Nice work, car & owner


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work Russ and milly, looks spot on.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work guys :thumb:


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

great job:thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks great both of you! Kudos and fair play to Milly for doing it herself and getting hands on - looks a lot better now, top marks from me! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Milly great work stunning finish and picks excellent that Zaino great has done a fantastic job, Russ what to you feel the Z8 adds to the sealent? and when you are using the Z6 is this just breaking down the product to make it more slicker, thanks to both of you and excellent work Milly


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Milly great work stunning finish and picks excellent that Zaino great has done a fantastic job, Russ what to you feel the Z8 adds to the sealent? and when you are using the Z6 is this just breaking down the product to make it more slicker, thanks to both of you and excellent work Milly


Hi Derek,

Thanks for the kind words as always 

Z8 definitely adds something at the end and also boosts the protection a touch (not that Z2 needs it!)

I also spritz my applicators with Z6 with applying ZAIO, Z2 or Z5 as it seems to help it spread better on colder days, with no obvious 'side effects' that I have witnessed.

I'm a big Zaino fan tbh, and it never fails to impress me.

Russ.


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

nice stuff! cars not bad either


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

top job milly

I see you even had chance to clean your golf today


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks very nice.... :argie:



the work and the car was alright to, I guess  :lol:

the zaino should protect it well, and i think *most* mini alloys are shockingly bad quality.... 

look forward to the update... good work...

:thumb:


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Just asked the wife if she would like to clean her own car, oops now im in the dog house:lol:.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys  (from milly)


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll give mrs mcc her dues, she has the product placement down :lol:

Nice work russ


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Great job!!!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Top job and fair play to Milly :thumb:

I need to get my GF hands dirty on our car... Can You give me some tips Russ how to get woman to do all this ... My GF is just good with interior hoovering lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Hi Derek,
> 
> Thanks for the kind words as always
> 
> ...


Thanks Russ that's great i think that is where you get the knowledge by always trying a new approach to challenge the norm and this is when you get these great results, and the Z8 will be good for a top up for maintenance Milly did a great job she should be very proud of it, thanks again for the info


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Top work Milly.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice work Russ and Co. :thumb: I know from experience that Pepper white can be a hard colour to make glow... but the pics under those strip lights in the car park are testament to it being possible.

Agree with the Alloys. SWMBO's are a bit rough like that, and it shows that they hadn't had the benefit of proper cleaning for a few years before I came onto the scene...

Ours is just sat under some Carlack AIO at the moment... but if I get the chance in the spring. Some supernatural might do the trick for it I think.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Simply Clean said:


> Just asked the wife if she would like to clean her own car, oops now im in the dog house:lol:.


Tell me about it! She might take it round to her dad's for a 10 min sponge special... :wall:

Having hers valeted by Mini tomorrow as it's in for it's MOT... Saves me a job I say.  At least they do a fairly decent job there.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Looking good Milly.



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Coming next on this Mini we have:
> 
> - Rear Window Tints from MCC


Tell me more :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

empsburna said:


> Looking good Milly.
> 
> Tell me more :thumb:


From late March hopefully. PDR too :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Russ Do You know any place close to me good for smart repairs as I do have wing to do


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> From late March hopefully. PDR too :thumb:


I'm in. One dent in the Jeep and it will need B pillar back tinting :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alzak said:


> Russ Do You know any place close to me good for smart repairs as I do have wing to do


Carsmetic in Kingswinford... or Midlands Car Care from about June time


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Alzak said:


> Russ Do You know any place close to me good for smart repairs as I do have wing to do


Carsmetic.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

So MCC will be good for most of work then ... is that You will be doing smart repairs or different person ??

I just have look on Carsmetic website I will contact them tomorrow have You tried them before ??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alzak said:


> So MCC will be good for most of work then ... is that You will be doing smart repairs or different person ??
> 
> I just have look on Carsmetic website I will contact them tomorrow have You tried them before ??


I know of people who have used them and been very happy yes - they are about the best around here tbh!

The PDR and Smart Repairs will be a family member, but I will be learning too as and when. Wrapping and Tinting I'll be leading on.


----------



## elsad-140 (Dec 27, 2011)

very nice


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Great work Russ &Milly.....but Russ WTF did you do on this , looks all Milly's work to me mate :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

R0B said:


> Great work Russ &Milly.....but Russ WTF did you do on this , looks all Milly's work to me mate :lol:


I cleared up after the worlds messiest person :lol:

Oh and put the Z2 on whilst she ate a Creme Egg


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I know of people who have used them and been very happy yes - they are about the best around here tbh!
> 
> The PDR and Smart Repairs will be a family member, but I will be learning too as and when. Wrapping and Tinting I'll be leading on.


so You still 100% sure it will be JUST weekend job ??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alzak said:


> so You still 100% sure it will be JUST weekend job ??


Maybe Evenings too :lol:

Pretty sure though, just keeping my options open... just in case!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I cleared up after the worlds messiest person :lol:
> 
> Oh and put the Z2 on whilst she ate a Creme Egg


No proof of that as we can see just Milly working hard on this car and I have to say she defo looks much better on pictures than You :lol:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I cleared up after the worlds messiest person :lol:
> 
> Oh and put the Z2 on whilst she ate a Creme Egg


Joint credit is well earned then Russ 

still waiting on a reply to that pm i sent you a while back mate btw


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

R0B said:


> Joint credit is well earned then Russ
> 
> still waiting on a reply to that pm i sent you a while back mate btw


I'm sorry mate, I had 64 unread PM's at one point!! I get sooo many now, but will get time tonight to work through them all hopefully.

Sorry for the delay buddy.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I'm sorry mate, I had 64 unread PM's at one point!! I get sooo many now, but will get time tonight to work through them all hopefully.
> 
> Sorry for the delay buddy.


no sweat Russ :thumb:


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Just bought those New valet pro brushes too, what u think of them?? The car looks good after some tlc


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

rcwilson said:


> Just bought those New valet pro brushes too, what u think of them?? The car looks good after some tlc


They are superb tbh! Look great too (not that it matters I suppose)

The Swissvax wheel brushes keep breaking on me, so no more of those...


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Used them on our mini yesterday and they done a great job, wanted ur opinion without telling you what i thought of them. I totally agree. They seem better built or something, buy decent or buy twice I suppose


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Stunning .... and the car looked great too:lol:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking good :thumb: Have done a couple of pepper white Mini's, it comes up nice


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks cotter. Are you on Mini Torque?


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Lovely work, Zaino is the only product that adds anything to white IMO.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job on a great car, the results looks very good, weldone.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice work the pair of you.

looks great


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks superb Russ, Milly certainly shows a lot of interest too which is great! Superb that shes supporting you with MCC!

My girlfriend has a similar car, albeit a different colour:










However its all down to me, she's got absolutely no interest at all!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

great work mcc. stunning.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all!

Russ.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Thought you were a wax man Russ.
I am too loving my move to Zaino, is my first choice now for indoor work.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Thought you were a wax man Russ.
> I am too loving my move to Zaino, is my first choice now for indoor work.


I'm very slowly falling out of love with waxes if I'm honest.

I'm getting very mixed reports on some waxes I've used on customers' cars and it's not ideal. With something like Zaino you know what you're going to get - it's stood the test of time so to speak.

Zymol will always have a place in my collection though, I will always rate Glasur. Have you tried that Steve?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Milly


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks loads better Milly....


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Christ russ! I find getting my mrs to even hoover the car is harder than getting blood from a stone, let alone detailing it! :lol: good job


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks tidy, great job guys :thumb:


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks fantastic! I'm guessing that Mini is at least 7 or 8 years old?! Looks far far younger! Good work.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah it's nearly 9 years old!! Not in a bad way really.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Firstly congrats to Milly on her new motor and having not long helped a friend buy something similar you will have great fun correcting this one.......:thumb:

Nice curvy panels that can be broke down into nice manageable sections........:buffer:

Thanks for the feed back on the Wash Pad and we also have a few white / cream one's somewhere if Millly wants one to match.........



MidlandsCarCare said:


> _After this we washed the car down safely using Hyper Wash and a Dooka Wash Pad:
> 
> 
> DSC02833 by RussZS, on Flickr
> ...


Thanks for the feed back on the Wash Pad and we also have a few white / cream one's somewhere if Millly wants one to match.........


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Yeah it's nearly 9 years old!! Not in a bad way really.


I thought it was quite a new one  Says it all really. :thumb: :lol:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work as always Russ. Especially for a quicky. 

Thank you for the mention :thumb:..


Sent from dooka's iPhone using Tapatalk & sausage fingers..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Russ, the boot line shuts after cleaning, do you pressure blast them, including door shuts as well.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great work fella:thumb: and well done milly for getting hands on and giving a hand:thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

lovely work :thumb:Russ whens Spritz coming out,thinking of getting the Zaino leather products are they good or anything better just bought a new zs mp140 with the full leather so in need of some stuff


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks cotter. Are you on Mini Torque?


Na. It's not actually my one in the avatar, it's a punters. 250bhp JCW, full GTechniq treatment. It's a stunner :argie:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looking great Russ. 

How much did she pay for the Mini? Looks like new :doublesho


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice work,my missus is having 1 of these also


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Great work sure you are not going to change the name to Milly'sCarCare!! finishing pics are superb:thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great work on the Mini guys! 

Really does look fantastic now, the maintenance should be pretty easy with the Z-8 too  

ATB

John


----------



## Motul (Feb 16, 2012)

And all that was just done by hand,fantastic work


----------



## Blumenmaus (Feb 1, 2012)

WOW!

Looks superb.............


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice Russ/Milly

Zaino doing it's job as per.

Z8 is great :thumb:


----------



## nick7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Really nice car and looks alot better totally cleaned


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all!

It's been a pleasure to maintain with Z7/Z8 combo, comes up a treat every time!

It still needs correction desperately, but customers come first... just don't tell Milly


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> It's been a pleasure to maintain with Z7/Z8 combo, comes up a treat every time!
> 
> It still needs correction desperately, but customers come first... just don't tell Milly


:lol:


----------



## telgraham (Nov 24, 2011)

great job, and a woman who know how to clean a car ........great


----------

